# Made in America?



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

First let me state that this post isnt to slam anyone from countries other than the U.S. or their products. I know there are people from other countries on here.
But..............
I bought a new set of clubs from Big 5 yesterday. I got them home................. and they are made in China.
I am a Made in U.S.A. kinda guy. It never crossed my mind that Wilsons would be made in China. 
I guess that explains why they were so cheap. I guess I should have known better.
So I start checking around a bit, and I find out Callaway is moving manufacturing from California to Monteray Mexico, And Ping is planning on Moving manufacturing from Arizona to somewhere else. Is this right?
The only clubs I could find made in the U.S. are Louisville clubs. And interestingly enough they make WOODEN drivers. I actually like wooden woods better than metal. 
So are there any other manufacturers that make clubs in the good ol U.S.A.??


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no offence taken I love buying Australian made stuff too!
I think its a cold hard fact that it just cost to much to manufactor in places like Australia and the USA which is why a lot of companys move production of shore chasing a bigger profit the chellange is can they keep making a quailty product once they move off shore?


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Aussie*

Yes I understand your pain. I'm with Surtees. Being an Australian I try to do the same thing but it is becoming increasingly difficult with the way of the world. Not sure if it will ever get to the stage where we can buy equipment that is made in our own country.

Let's hope so!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Something actually being made in the USA is going to be a tough find. It's more like "assemble in the USA" with the parts being made else where. It's out sourcing at it's finest. The clubs (irons) I use are, (allegedly) manufactured in Batavia Illinois which is near Chicago. I don't know this for a fact, and it would not surprise me to find the parts that make up my brand of irons are made else where, and assembled in Batavia. I don't really care as long as the quality, and the life time warranty holds up. 

Question; Can the words "assembled", and "manufactured" mean the same thing? There is so much mis-information in golf products as it is, that the powers to be probably think so. 

The other night I was having trouble with a router I had just purchased. I called the help line, and man with a definite middle eastern accent helped me. I asked him where he was and he told me Pakistan. :dunno: When I was a working person, our engineers did business with other engineers on a daily basis who were located in India. Everything was done over the internet. We did not use any of the local engineering firms due to cost issues.

As long as companies can save $0.60-$0.95 cents on a dollar by out sourcing to other countries, I would not hold my breath waiting for a change.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Very difficult to find mass produced clubs that are, or can be made in America, whose economic model could produce a profit. Most forged clubs are made China and now shifting a bit to Thailand. The finest forged clubs (and by far the most expensive) are produced in Japan by such houses as EPON who produce their own product as well as product for several other high end club brands including the Japanese companies set up for American brands like TaylorMade, Cobra, Titelist and others. Ping's new iron, the Anser Forged, is produced in China, but asssembled in America, and until recently was only available in Japan. Now that most clubs come with shaft and grip options, you can find made in America OEM components to create your set. 
I don't have a problem with club heads produced in China, as long as the quality controls are strict, security is such that counterfeits do not come back to our shores and, the primary channels of distribution are controlled by the U.S. manufacturers so that profits flow back to here.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Having sourced cheaper manufacturing I'm sure those savings will be passed on to the consumer :laugh::laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

With three countries represented here we have to face the facts that profit is a company's goal. Most of of our countries are service oriented ie.. design, marketing and assembly in some cases. Hell my truck is an American design made and assembled in Mexico. Europe America, Canada and Australia labor force are out priced by cheap labor in the Asian countries as well as Mexico and South America.

It is getting hard to find items that are made in the home countries.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

What clubs are Australian and British brands?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't really think there are any truely austalian clubs?? I have meet a person that has the right to product a certain number of forged brand new clubs and sell them locally or by custom order but I don't think there are any mass produced here?
The only one I could really think of is Infiniti golf on there website they say they a completely Austalian owned and operated. THey have a base here in Geelong too I might need to check them out??


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What was the company that produced a club with remomovable shafts driver only? I thought they were out of Sydney:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it was nickeon or something like that.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

yes that is close, I can't find anything with that name form in golf


----------

